# Islamorada tarpon fishing in April/May



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

April and May have been phenomenal months for tarpon fishing in Islamorada. April 2013 was one of the best months for tarpon in a long time. We caught fish almost every trip with exception of only a couple - and had shots at fish on every trip. Most trips we landed 2 or more fish. Our best day we boated 11 tarpon - fantastic! All fishing on fresh mullet, live and dead. The mullet are starting to thin out now as we get more into summer time and crabs will become a preferred bait. The tarpon fishing is still peaking through June, and the summer time can be very good too just not as consistent but a lot less pressure on the fish which is a good thing. Today we caught 3 big tarpon locally around Islamorada all on live mullet. Yesterday we caught 3 as well, and the day before that we had 4. Big numbers being put up and we are seeing more fish now showing up locally as it looks like fish fresh in from the spawn are back to hang out for a while.

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
Florida Keys Tarpon Fishing with Capt. Rick Stanczyk


----------

